# Best Brush On The Market?



## Paisley_The_Maltese (Jun 8, 2013)

Does anyone know of a REALLY good brush for Maltese? I have all different kinds, but really want one that does it all. Does anybody know of any good ones??


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

My favorite is the CC wood pin brush - it's not cheap but I love it. I still have a slicker if they get a really bad mat but I only use it ocassionally now.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

A lot of us use Madan. 

And I wouldn't use a slicker on a Maltese - it rips the hair out. They have hair, not fur, and think about what it would feel like if you used a slicker to rip a tangle out of your own hair.

If you have a mat use a conditioning spray to loosen it and gently work it out with a comb.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Mine are maltese/poodle mixes and I always put my fingers between the mat and their skin and only work the mat out with the slicker ensuring it doesn't touch their skin. The slicker works better than cutting the mat out, a pin brush does not get them out on my dogs. I can pretty much guarantee if you take dogs to a groomer they will use a slicker on mats. It may not be the best tool to use on a maltese, I agree.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I like the CC wood pin brush best for wet coat and while blow drying and the Madan (small size, med hardness) for daily brushing. I also comb thru after brushing to make sure I got all mats out, sometimes there are some teeny tiny ones left. I used to love my CC brass pin brush, but it doesn't do well with product like ice on ice, etc.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

CC brush on mine too!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't think there is one brush that does it all. I like my Madan pin brush on long hair. I like my CC wooden pin brush on belly and short hair places. It feels nice for the dog. Sometimes I need to use the comb on tangles, and it is good to finish with the comb. I have a flexible head slicker, it is different from the slickers that are designed to remove undercoat. I use it to remove loosened knots.

But then, different brushes work for different coats. MiMi has very thick hair. Ray also has very thick hair, but it is twice as coarse as MiMi's, I would be lost without the flexible slicker for Ray.

Additionally, you need to decide which shape suits your needs and what size. I like the oval shape, because the tip fits in small spaces, or the length does a large section at a time.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

My favorite is the CC wood pin brush. I also have a Madan brush.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Sylie said:


> I don't think there is one brush that does it all. I like my Madan pin brush on long hair. I like my CC wooden pin brush on belly and short hair places. It feels nice for the dog. Sometimes I need to use the comb on tangles, and it is good to finish with the comb. I have a flexible head slicker, it is different from the slickers that are designed to remove undercoat. I use it to remove loosened knots.
> 
> But then, different brushes work for different coats. MiMi has very thick hair. Ray also has very thick hair, but it is twice as coarse as MiMi's, I would be lost without the flexible slicker for Ray.
> 
> Additionally, you need to decide which shape suits your needs and what size. I like the oval shape, because the tip fits in small spaces, or the length does a large section at a time.


I need to correct that: I like the rectangle shape...I never even use the oval any longer.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I really like my CC wooden pin brush in the pocket size. I have several madan brushes and they are ok. My favorite pin brush is the #1 All Systems pocket pin brush with the white pad...it has been the best pin brush i have ever used as it has no drag when using on coat. Of course since it was my favorite brush i can't seem to find it since we moved, probably will have to order a new one and then i'll find my other one.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

We won a wonderful set from a give-a-way that was put on by Maltese Obesession.

I use the Baby Blue Madan Pin Brush, I think it's the regular one? I haven't actually measured it.

toplinepet.com

My favorite grooming tool though is the Steel Tail Comb:

toplinepet.com

I use that one so much and for finishing, I should invest in a few more.  

As an overall brush the Madan Pin Brush suits us fine.


----------



## Paisley_The_Maltese (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks so much for all of the advice!! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Reani (Jun 26, 2014)

Where do you buy the cc wood pin brush ?


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Reani said:


> Where do you buy the cc wood pin brush ?


Here is the website:
Wood Pin Brushes for Pet Grooming, Show Dogs & Cats

We have the small one, and mine love to be brushed with it. Max actually comes running to be brushed now.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

I bought it on amazon.


----------

